
Skype: "It's Microsoft and Your Fault" - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/skype-its-microsoft-and-your-fault
======
mynameishere
_re-booted after receiving a routine set of patches through Windows Update_

I guess the title is ironic, but I was absolutely shocked when I first
encountered Window's habit of voluntarily updating itself and rebooting. Of
course, I've worked in manufacturing environments, and just the thought of
equipment rebooting automatically...[shudder]

For some reason, no one else seemed to think it was a big deal--of course, as
long as Windows isn't used for critical systems, who cares? Needless to say,
Skype is doing just that.

What can go wrong will. Nothing new.

------
palish
Okay, far enough now. Yeah, it would be great if Skype acted like your little
brother, starting out with "Sorry.." and looking down at the floor. But they
gave a great explanation and admitted that they screwed up (even if they
didn't say it in so many words). Why are people getting mad at them?

